# Changing books on Paperwhite



## meritaking (Jan 13, 2014)

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere. I've not had a kindle long so am not experienced with them. My problem is how to change between books. There is no 'go back to the menu' button that I can see, and I'm stuck with the book I was reading (and finished).  How do I get from a book, back to the 'books on device' list?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Tap towards the top of the screen.  You should see a picture of a house.  Tap on the house.


----------



## meritaking (Jan 13, 2014)

That's fantastic, thank you so much.


----------

